# Built Myself A Call



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 9, 2020)

Wenge Pot — Copper over aluminum. Still need to make a striker but for now I’ll use a couple of Osage and Purpleheart ones.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice got a sound file

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2020)

Over time, the copper will lose its luster -- would you plan to shine it up again, or just develop a patina? Chuck


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 9, 2020)

Use scotchbrite to shine


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 9, 2020)

I’ll get a sound video up. Not gonna shine.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 9, 2020)

Purdy. Copper is so hard to work IMO but it sounds SOOOOOO good when you get it rolling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 9, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Purdy. Copper is so hard to work IMO but it sounds SOOOOOO good when you get it rolling!


I agree. Wayne, @FLQuacker turned me onto one of his brass surface calls and I really like it. In my opinion, much easier to run than a copper.


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 9, 2020)

You look familiar. Do you ever hunt any of the WMA’s in the west central Florida area?


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 9, 2020)

Ray D said:


> You look familiar. Do you ever hunt any of the WMA’s in the west central Florida area?


No. I live in NW Florida, but hunt family land in Pine Apple, AL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds really good 
Try a black limba striker

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds good. Black limba? You have any for trade John? @LabsRUsII


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 9, 2020)

Plenty, what do u have


----------



## The100road (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 9, 2020)

LabsRUsII said:


> Plenty, what do u have


I’d be interested in some striker blanks as well once you get Eric taken care of. What are you asking for 1x1x8-9” blanks?

And I agree, sounds great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 9, 2020)

PM coming


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice pitch, I kept waiting for a big tom to come running up to the fence once the camera panned over to the right..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 10, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Nice pitch, I kept waiting for a big tom to come running up to the fence once the camera panned over to the right..


Yea the old chain link tripod camera man failed me. I am a 1 man show. Rush video at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Apr 29, 2020)

Plugged the sound hole with the brass of a shell hull? Effect the sound?


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 29, 2020)

djg said:


> Plugged the sound hole with the brass of a shell hull? Effect the sound?


Plenty loud


----------



## quags37 (May 5, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (May 5, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Nice pitch, I kept waiting for a big tom to come running up to the fence once the camera panned over to the right..



Well at least I wasn't the only one..... 

Nice call Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (May 5, 2020)

It had this bird singing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2020)

Is that all feathers behind you!!! You use a bazooka?


----------



## TurkeyHunter (May 6, 2020)

Flopping feathers

Reactions: Like 2


----------

